# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or fake dbol 20mg, need help

## Luc r

Picked up this new batch, haven't seen it before. The front has a large M on it, and it is scored with a line on the back. Was told its 20mg

----------


## austinite

who makes it?

----------


## Luc r

Thats the stinger, it came in that baggy...so I dont know

----------


## fries

They look alot like the ones I had before, but mine were way darker and smaller (10mg IIRC)

----------


## austinite

no way to tell. Try it and let us know. Well.. actually, since you dont know who makes them, you dont need to let us know  :Smilie:

----------


## Luc r

Well I was taking 5x10mg blue dragon dbol for about 3.5 weeks and was feeling it week 1. Just not feeling these as much

----------


## austinite

> Well I was taking 5x10mg blue dragon dbol for about 3.5 weeks and was feeling it week 1. Just not feeling these as much


If youre not feeling it after a week to 10 days, its bunk. Dbol works quickly.

----------


## bigla

if i had to take a guess it's from MAO....good stuff ..

----------

